# Found cat - needs temp home for 2 weeks



## pleasedaspunch (Aug 23, 2013)

On the evening of Wednesday 21st August my partner and i were visiting the local nature reserve we volunteer at with a member of the Parks Trust team (Elfield Park nature reserve located behind MK bowl near Furzton Lake in Milton Keynes, Buckinghamshire) when a cat walked down the pathway and followed us for the hour-hour and a half we were there meowing constantly. 
When we came to leave my partner and i offered to take him to a local vets to see if he had a microchip. Unfortunately he didn't. As this area is a fair distance and main roads away from housing estates we decided to take him and the first night he was kept in a cat carrier in our car as we already have a cat we took in from a rescue centre who doesn't mix well with others. 
Our house is very small with the only rooms that can be seperated being the bedroom and the bathroom. We decided to bring him into the bathroom yesterday as hygenically couldn't keep him in the car any longer. Our own cat is quite distressed at this. We have called every cat shelter organisation we can find and no-one is prepared to take him. 

The issue is that the member of the Parks Trust staff is prepared to rehome him permanently but is on holiday for the next 2 weeks so would need somewhere for him to stay during this time. We cannot keep him in our house, being in the bathroom is not working out - we now have a leak coming through our bathroom ceiling to our kitchen (from the toilet - nothing to do with the cat) and will be calling the landlord out regarding this. In our tenancy agreement for the property we paid a deposit to have one cat live with us so obviously are breaking our terms by alllowing this other cat in the house. Having exhausted all of our avenues (family and friends, neighbours, shelters, RSPCA, HULA, Cats protection, posting found flyers) we are at a loss as to what to do with him other than take him back where he was found. Obviously we desperately didn't want to have to do this but are faced with no other option.
He is very calm and quiet, eats and drinks well although seems to have a touch of diarrhea although this could be due to the dry food we are feeding him. He has not been neutered as far as we can see.
If you can help in any way or could offer some advice as to who can we would be incredibly appreciative. 
If not, thank you for taking the time to read this.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

This is a bit of a difficult predicament really. Just because the cat isn't chipped doesn't mean it doesn't have a home.

Unfortunately, this is a very very common scenario that we get. People tend to think that a cat is a stray or lost because it follows them, or spends a lot of time in their garden. Sadly, there are still a lot of people that fail to neuter their cats and so they wander much further than normal. 

Did the vet say whether the cat was in good health?

I would recommend contacting the cats protection again, and telling them that you have found a cat, rather than you want to rehome a cat - there are often different procedures for a lost cat to a cat that is looking to be rehomed. Even though they might not be able to take the cat in, they should be able to advertise the cat and try and locate its owner. If you haven't already, it might be worth contacting the local vets and asking for them to put up a poster in their waiting room, and asking them to take a note of the cats description in case they have anyone contact them -most people who lose a cat are advised to contact all local vets.

Unfortunately, I'm not really sure what to advise with regards to finding the cat a home for two weeks. Most shelters are completely full at the moment and you won't even be able to put it in a cattery because he won't have a vaccination card. 

Hopefully someone else will come up with some ideas for you.


----------



## pleasedaspunch (Aug 23, 2013)

Thank your for the reply.

We understand this as we regularly see 'new' cats popping up where we live so know how people can sometimes think cats are lost or stray when they're actually trying to chance their luck. This cat however, as i said, was found in a gated nature reserve situated behind an industrial estate surrounded by main roads seperating it from housing estates, it has either obviously travelled quite a dangerous route to get to where it was or had been dumped. 

Its an incredibly difficult predicament for us as we want to be able to help the cat but our current situation won't allow it.

That is exactly what we said to cats protection when we rung them, that we had found a cat, they said there is nothing they can do until the middle of next week which due to the situation with our bathroom and the fact we are away all day tomorrow just won't fly. 

I would have thought that all the organisations i rang locally would have asked for the cats details, especially the cats protection as i understand they have a lost/found register of their own but none did. The vets we took the cat to to get checked for microchip said they will not take it in (vets within a local pet store) and vets we have rung said they have had no phone calls regarding lost cats.

Again, thank you for the reply and taking time to read.


----------

